# Dog Collar ID?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what the regs are for dog tags on the WMA's. I've always kept an ID tag, Rabies tag and city license tag on my dog's hunting collar but I'm wondering if I need that many for the field? I'm currently keeping them taped up on the collar but it'd be ideal to drop to just one.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I only have a tie out collar with a brass nameplate on my dogs and have never been bothered. I don't go to WMA's often but have been in the past with no problems. I don't put any of the rabies tags or city license tags on my dogs, i keep them at home. I've personally never had a game warden or cop check my dogs for tags, but they've checked me for my game licenses.


----------

